# Subsequent Hospital Visits



## MBA101 (Mar 10, 2008)

I am unclear on when to bill for subsequent hospital visits.

If my doctor does surgery as in patient procedure and the procedure has a 10 or 90 day global can you bill for the days the patient is in the hospital and the doctor makes the rounds on this patient?  Also this would not be a Medicare patient.  I understand Medicare wouldn't pay for this its included in the surgical package.

If I can't bill these visits in the above scenario when can I bill for these types of visits?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank You
Melanie


----------



## yvette31 (Mar 11, 2008)

The first question I have is the patient being seen for a different reason than the surgery? If your answer is no than it would be part of the global. If the patient is being seen for a new problem unrelated to the procedure than you can append a modifier 24 to the subsequent visit. Medicare has a reference you can look up.

30.6.6 Payment for E/M services provided during global period.

Hope this helps.
yvette


----------

